# Anyone into cupcakes?



## Sandie S-R (Jan 8, 2008)

While browsing Etsy tonight, I stumbled onto this

Chocolate Overload Cupcake

Geez, I think I'm gonna have to order one.

or two.

or three.

OK a half dozen!

:eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 8, 2008)

Agh! I wasn't even hungry, but that looks like heaven, and frankly, exactly what I need after a long day!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 8, 2008)

Want. NOW.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 8, 2008)

Who's heard about or tried these guys? Sprinkles, a bakery specializing in just cupcakes:

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...cakes_0404liv.ART.State.Edition1.443c31e.html 

Had one at a meeting late last year and they're pretty remarkable. :eat2: Artisanal cupcakes! Who'd a thunk it? BTW, can you say outrageou$$$.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 8, 2008)

As long as we're on the subject of cupcakes, would somebody explain to me the difference between a cupcake and a muffin?


----------



## Ash (Jan 8, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> As long as we're on the subject of cupcakes, would somebody explain to me the difference between a cupcake and a muffin?



Easy. A muffin is a cupcake that you eat for breakfast.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 8, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> While browsing Etsy tonight, I stumbled onto this
> 
> Chocolate Overload Cupcake
> 
> ...



Ok- under the luscious picture of said cupcake is the caption "2-3 servings" per jar. Hello? I'm sorry- try to take that jar from me and we're going to have a problem.  When did cupcakes start coming in jars?

This is my cupcake haven:
http://www.sugarsweetsunshine.com/menu.html


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 8, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> As long as we're on the subject of cupcakes, would somebody explain to me the difference between a cupcake and a muffin?



Muffins are not generally iced and usually made out of quickbreads rather than cake batter.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 8, 2008)

i'm not even that big into chocolate but my mouth is watering big time!


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 8, 2008)

omgggg those look amazing


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 9, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Ok- under the luscious picture of said cupcake is the caption "2-3 servings" per jar. Hello? I'm sorry- try to take that jar from me and we're going to have a problem.  When did cupcakes start coming in jars?



The woman that does these cupcakes does them in jars so that they are easier to ship. It's like a oversized double filled cupcake in a little mason jar. 

Geez I gotta order some. I'll report back when I get them.


----------



## Friday (Jan 9, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> As long as we're on the subject of cupcakes, would somebody explain to me the difference between a cupcake and a muffin?


A cupcake is cake, a muffin is a quick bread. The difference between the two is usually the sweetness and the icing. I like a good bran muffin, but I dinna think I'd try a bran cupcake. :huh:


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Easy. A muffin is a cupcake that you eat for breakfast.



You must spread some rep.... See, Ashley. This is why I love you so. :wubu:


----------



## love dubh (Jan 9, 2008)

I came. :smitten: Want nao.


----------



## Cat (Jan 9, 2008)

I love the idea of the cupcake in the half pint mason!
I bet they keep very well in there. Yum!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 9, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> As long as we're on the subject of cupcakes, would somebody explain to me the difference between a cupcake and a muffin?



The difference is nothing! In the words of the great Jim Gaffigan," You know what the difference between and cupcake and muffin is? Nothin! A muffin is bald cupcake, and we know it." 

BTW this Etsy.com site is brilliant! All handmade items for sale. This is now my new eBay.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Easy. A muffin is a cupcake that you eat for breakfast.





sunnie1653 said:


> You must spread some rep.... See, Ashley. This is why I love you so. :wubu:



Oh, C'mon! I tried too, but was denied. Ashley, that was the BEST.

I'm going to laugh about that for weeks, and set people up to ask me the difference just so I can say that. Hee hee hee


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> The difference is nothing! In the words of the great Jim Gaffigan," You know what the difference between and cupcake and muffin is? Nothin! A muffin is bald cupcake, and we know it."
> 
> BTW this Etsy.com site is brilliant! All handmade items for sale. This is now my new eBay.



(hijacking my own thread)...

Glad you like Etsy, Sasha. It is such a wonderful site, and I have recently closed my store on Ebay, and switched to Etsy. I like the community and the look. Plus there are some pretty amazing things on Etsy. (Like the cupcakes!)

hiijack over - back to discussing cupcakes!


----------



## Ash (Jan 10, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> (hijacking my own thread)...
> 
> Glad you like Etsy, Sasha. It is such a wonderful site, and I have recently closed my store on Ebay, and switched to Etsy. I like the community and the look. Plus there are some pretty amazing things on Etsy. (Like the cupcakes!)
> 
> hiijack over - back to discussing cupcakes!



Co-hijacking for a moment: 

I have been addicted to Etsy for over a year, and my bank account has suffered greatly. But I've got some wonderfully cute stuff to show for it. Yay Etsy!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 11, 2008)

ummmm another hijacking moment. I just spent hours on Etsy, thanks to you guys. I am hooked. I am angry. 

(angry that I didn't know about this before Christmas!)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 11, 2008)

Hijacking the hijack of the hijack of the hijack: Etsy is fab!!! I also like the cupcake though!!!


----------



## mybluice (Jan 12, 2008)

I love :smitten: cupcakes...something about them...better than cake...maybe it's that there is just a wee amount of the cake and huge amount of the frosting (or at least when I make them)...lol

:eat2:


----------



## Risible (Jan 12, 2008)

Sandie, I'm motivated to give those cupcakes a try in my own kitchen; would just have to order the Scharffenbarger (sp?)chocolate, got the other stuff. No, I'm not torturing you - I'll bake 'em up next time we get together.

I'm droolin' here, ladies.:eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2008)

I ordered 3 of those cupcakes!!!! aaahhhh!!!!

I got cookoo for coconut, smooth criminal, and plain jane in a party dress.


----------



## CaraCakes (Jan 12, 2008)

in the spirit of cupcakes and their awesomeness... check out this site: 

http://cupcakestakethecake.blogspot.com/

i love this site, it always cheers me up after a bad call at work.


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 12, 2008)

Lol, where's Ivy?!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 12, 2008)

I am! I'm into cupcakes!

And I will have them, yes I will...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 17, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> ummmm another hijacking moment. I just spent hours on Etsy, thanks to you guys. I am hooked. I am angry.
> 
> (angry that I didn't know about this before Christmas!)





AnnMarie said:


> I ordered 3 of those cupcakes!!!! aaahhhh!!!!
> 
> I got cookoo for coconut, smooth criminal, and plain jane in a party dress.





Risible said:


> Sandie, I'm motivated to give those cupcakes a try in my own kitchen; would just have to order the Scharffenbarger (sp?)chocolate, got the other stuff. No, I'm not torturing you - I'll bake 'em up next time we get together.
> 
> I'm droolin' here, ladies.:eat2:



I'm happy to be such an enabler, ladies.  

AnnMarie, please give us a review of your cuppycakes when you get them. And Dee, I'm gonna hold you to it. I've no idea how pricey Scharfenbergers chocolate is, but if you need me to kick in, just holler!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 17, 2008)

mybluice said:


> I love :smitten: cupcakes...something about them...better than cake...maybe it's that there is just a wee amount of the cake and huge amount of the frosting (or at least when I make them)...lol
> 
> :eat2:



I agree. I am actually an icing freak. I see everything else as the conduit. I think cupcakes are the best one though, better than regular cake. Now I want a cupcake and it is almost 2am here and I have nothing to make them with. Curse you all!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 17, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> ummmm another hijacking moment. I just spent hours on Etsy, thanks to you guys. I am hooked. I am angry.
> 
> (angry that I didn't know about this before Christmas!)



Yes me too!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 17, 2008)

i think im the only one who doesn't think that cupcake looks amazing...i think i must be ill or something...

*feels forehead*...or it could be that i've just eaten chinese...hmm...:bow:


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 18, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Who's heard about or tried these guys? Sprinkles, a bakery specializing in just cupcakes:
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...cakes_0404liv.ART.State.Edition1.443c31e.html
> 
> Had one at a meeting late last year and they're pretty remarkable. :eat2: Artisanal cupcakes! Who'd a thunk it? BTW, can you say outrageou$$$.



Excellent concept! I think a bakery combining cupcakes with muffins would be a real winner.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2008)

I can haz kupcayk?


Oh yeah, they were waiting for me when I got home tonight. 

*nom, nom, nom*

Okay, I didn't nom them yet. They're in my fridge, awaiting noming at some undetermined point in the future. I think I'll wait until tomorrow. 

I'm an anticipation junkie (and a panicky food hoarder, they just got here and I already miss them!).


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 18, 2008)

The ones I ordered came, too, but I still have no milk!

Am waiting until I make my grocery run tomorrow - I may have a couple for breakfast.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 19, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> ...I'm an anticipation junkie (and a panicky food hoarder, they just got here and I already miss them!).



Re: anticipation, just note my sig line.

and I think the panicky food hoarder issue would make an excellent thread. I have the same tendency!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 22, 2008)

Is it $6.50 for 1 cupcake at FatDaddyBakeShop? That is like way to much for me.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2008)

someone who has them...

how are they??! as good as she hypes them up on etsy?!

inquiring bellies need to know.

:batting:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 22, 2008)

supersoup said:


> someone who has them...
> 
> how are they??! as good as she hypes them up on etsy?!
> 
> ...



I have had two of my three. 

As good? Nah. 

Good? Yes, but they're a specific kind of thing, and it may or may not suit your tastes. 


My first try was the Smooth Criminal. Eh, it was WAY too over frosted (never in my life thought that was possible) and the consistency of it was just like fudge, so it had no give, just sort of breaks apart. I would rate that cupcake a 4 out of 10. It was fine, but nothing I would ever get again or go out of my way to eat... it was sort of "eh". 

Last night I had Plain Jane in a Party Dress. It was MUCH better, but still super, super, heavy on the frosting and very thick, unyielding frosting.... really very much like a fudge (real fudge, not fudgy like in a sundae). 

The flavor on this one was nice... very vanilla-y, I liked it. My comment when done (took me close to an hour because the frosting is sooooo sweet, I had to take a break) was it was the perfect size. I wouldn't be able to eat any more of it. 

My last one, saving it, is Cookoo for Coconut. I'm VERY excited about this one since I'm a coconut cake fiend. 

I like that I have little mason jars left over, and I even made myself a pudding parfait in one the other night.  

I think, if you have like 20 bucks to burn, it's worth trying a couple of "safe" favorites (safe: Carla didn't care for the lime variety she got) just to experience it. 

I am a girl who breaks my cupcakes in half so that I can wipe frosting from the top onto the broken bottom and have 2 cupcakes - and I like the frosting in very good proportion to the cake - so hopefully that will help you get my meaning of a LOT of frosting. On the first cupcake, I actually had to break off a bunch and toss it out. 

Please don't take my fat girl card.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I have had two of my three.
> 
> As good? Nah.
> 
> ...


gah.

i feared it would be hard crumbly icing. i am curious about the coconut one though, i looooooooooooove coconut cake too!!

no one can take your fat girl card button, YOU're one of the ringleaders!!

<3

thanks for the review!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 22, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> While browsing Etsy tonight, I stumbled onto this
> 
> Chocolate Overload Cupcake
> 
> ...



Holy moly!

That looks damn good!


Dennis


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll see if I can remember all mine - I didn't take tasting notes.

Lime Christy: White cake with fresh raspberries mixed in, lime buttercream frosting. Actual lime zest in the frosting, and I'm normally all about zest, but it just wasn't right. Not recommended. 

Plain Jane in a Party Dress: Vanilla bean cake and vanilla bean frosting. Frosting was way too dense for me. Good, but a little OTT.

Fat Daddy of the Bride: White cake and raspberry filling, vanilla buttercream frosting. Very moist. The first one of the cupcakes that I ate that made me think I hadn't completely wasted my money. Might buy again, or might make my own, now that I know how good the combo is.

CooKoo for Coconut: Butter cake with coconut mixed in, cream cheese/buttercream frosting. Excellent. Cake was moist, yet lighter than Plain Jane. The cream cheese in the frosting lightened up the texture and gave it a welcome little flavor zing. Would order again.

Happy Together: Vanilla cake, fudge filling, chocolate buttercream frosting. Good - very good, but not really special enough to make it worthwhile. The chocolate overpowers the vanilla, the vanilla dilutes the chocolate, and the fudge just gets in the way.

Chocolate Competition: Double chocolate (Valrhona and Scharffenberger) cake, chocolate buttercream frosting. Oh, yeah...the chocolate cupcake of my dreams - no fudge or foofyness, just moist cake and creamy frosting. Would order again.

Envy: Fudgy chocolate cake, fudge filling, caramel buttercream frosting. Yum. Very moist and rich. Could have done without the frosting, even.

Berry Berry Dark. Dark and rich chocolate cake, raspberry filling, raspberry buttercream frosting. Also yum. Also moist and rich. Also could have done without the frosting. (I'm not as much of a frosting queen as AM.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 24, 2008)

Hearing the negative reviews breaks my heart. 

Tooz and I are having a bake-off pre Mem Day. It could get ugly. Who's up for cupcakes?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 24, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I'll see if I can remember all mine - I didn't take tasting notes.
> 
> Lime Christy: White cake with fresh raspberries mixed in, lime buttercream frosting. Actual lime zest in the frosting, and I'm normally all about zest, but it just wasn't right. Not recommended.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the descriptive review! I still think I might have to try them for myself.  I'm going to order a bit later then will let everyone know how they are! I'm soooooo excited!!  Just hope I won't be overly disappointed!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hearing the negative reviews breaks my heart.
> 
> Tooz and I are having a bake-off pre Mem Day. It could get ugly. Who's up for cupcakes?



mashpotality. we'll let you know the room number asap baby.

:eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 24, 2008)

Okay, I took the plunge and ordered the 4 pack today...here are flavors me and hubby chose...

fat daddy's favorite pb&j ~ mine
sweet nikki w/ blue icing ~ mine
cookoo for coconut ~ his
caramel mochamojo ~ his 

I should get them within the week. I will take pics and post the results of our "taste" findings! I'm soo excited!! Yay for cupcakes!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 26, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> CooKoo for Coconut: Butter cake with coconut mixed in, cream cheese/buttercream frosting. Excellent. Cake was moist, yet lighter than Plain Jane. The cream cheese in the frosting lightened up the texture and gave it a welcome little flavor zing. Would order again.





TRUTH!!!!!

Oh my GOD, this was so damn good. *drool*


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Theres this place here in Pittsburgh (technically Squrrel Hill) called Dozen...It is a strictly cupcake dealing shop and boy have I wanted to go in there since it first opened! 
Aparently this is one hell of a place, because in less than a year from opening, they were talking about opening another shop in the Pittsburgh area! Not sure if it's a place that exists elsewhere outside of Pittsburgh, but if you've heard of one in your area, I'd go visit it. 
All of my friends say how delicious they are...despite costing around 2 to 3 dollars each!
I want to go so badly...and I almost did...but the boyfriend decided to steer me away from the place. Big poopy head...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 28, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Theres this place here in Pittsburgh (technically Squrrel Hill) called Dozen...It is a strictly cupcake dealing shop and boy have I wanted to go in there since it first opened!
> Aparently this is one hell of a place, because in less than a year from opening, they were talking about opening another shop in the Pittsburgh area! Not sure if it's a place that exists elsewhere outside of Pittsburgh, but if you've heard of one in your area, I'd go visit it.
> All of my friends say how delicious they are...despite costing around 2 to 3 dollars each!
> I want to go so badly...and I almost did...but the boyfriend decided to steer me away from the place. Big poopy head...



OMG anyone who likes cake - especially cupcakes - has to look at the pictures and descriptions of their 25 flavors.

Click here

I want to try every single one.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 29, 2008)

We got our 4 pack cupcakes in the mail today and here are the tasting results:

COOKOO FOR COCONUT ~ this was probably one of the better ones. very moist and not as sugary sweet as the others we've tasted. Just the right amount of coconut. We would definitely buy this one again! 

CARAMEL MOCHAMOJO ~ so many flavors hit you at once! Coffee, caramel, chocolate. A bit overwhelming, but okay. Not sure if we'd buy this one again. Very sweet and "busy".

FAT DADDY'S FAVORITE PB & J SAMMICH ~ I loved the peanut butter icing, but the grape jelly made the cake very soggy which I didn't like. Might order again depending on how hungry I am for the peanut butter icing!

SWEET NIKKI ~ This was my favorite! Very simple vanilla cake with a pink buttercream frosting. LOVED IT! :eat2:

The cupcakes were very moist and the frostings very thick and sweet...but I LOVE frosting so it was just perfect for me! Put into consideration the packaging, the cute little jars w/ ribbon and the plastic forks she includes, I think the cupcakes are well worth the $6.50. I'm planning on buying my hubby the Valentine's Day cupcakes since he enjoyed them so much! I just hope he shares!! :batting:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 29, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG anyone who likes cake - especially cupcakes - has to look at the pictures and descriptions of their 25 flavors.
> 
> Click here
> 
> I want to try every single one.




Lol, and you're probably asking yourself why I havent gone to Dozen yet? I'm smacking myself daily about it. Though I am debating it about tomorrow after H.U.C classes....

I'll give an update as to how the tasting goes if I get a chance!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Okay, I took the plunge and ordered the 4 pack today...here are flavors me and hubby chose...
> 
> fat daddy's favorite pb&j ~ mine
> sweet nikki w/ blue icing ~ mine
> ...



They ... deliver????!!?! I looked at the website, and saw only that they do courier deliveries. Please ... make my day ... tell me that they will mail cupcakes. I don't even care if they arrive mashed and smashed, as long as they are sweet and cakey and I can lick all the frosting off the packaging


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 29, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> They ... deliver????!!?! I looked at the website, and saw only that they do courier deliveries. Please ... make my day ... tell me that they will mail cupcakes. I don't even care if they arrive mashed and smashed, as long as they are sweet and cakey and I can lick all the frosting off the packaging




No no, she's talking about the original cupcakes that started the thread - you can buy them on Etsy. The shop cupcakes just got added in later as a "and there's these".


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just noticed that, AM ... went back through the thread to make sure I understood what was going on ... and was very excited to see the Etsy cupcake in a jar site. Going to order today ... getting the CooKoo for Coconut based on the recommendations I've read. Still choosing my other 3 victims ... :eat2:


----------



## Risible (Jan 29, 2008)

Went to a little get-together at Ekmanifest's home the other day, where she served these incredible delectables:




​


The best cupcakes I've ever had. I am so gonna be making a trip to Wonderland Bakery soon. In fact, I'm jonesing now just thinking of them. :smitten:The RV cake was moist and delicious, but that frosting - OMG, I'm a frosting fiend and their frosting is the best! ever! Wish I had the recipe ...


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 29, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> They ... deliver????!!?! I looked at the website, and saw only that they do courier deliveries. Please ... make my day ... tell me that they will mail cupcakes. I don't even care if they arrive mashed and smashed, as long as they are sweet and cakey and I can lick all the frosting off the packaging



Of course they deliver!!! I placed an order on Friday and they were on my doorstep Moday morning!! They are shipped priority mail with lots of packaging so they do not move around alot. Since we ordered 4, they were placed in a drink holder...each wrapped individually with pretty tissue paper. Since they are already in jars, you don't have to worry about smushed, messy cupcakes all over the inside of the box! 

fatdaddybakeshop.com 

View attachment 100_3121.JPG


View attachment 100_3123.JPG


View attachment 100_3129.JPG


View attachment 100_3122.JPG


----------



## wistful (Jan 29, 2008)

As a cupcake lover from way back when this thread has finally gotten the better of me!

I ordered 4 of them and as soon as I get them and partake I'll be happy to share my thoughts..Yum!


----------



## Isa (Jan 29, 2008)

This thread made me search out a cupcake bakery in Houston. I hope to try it out this weekend.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am wondering if Fat Daddy has a brick and mortar I could just go to...I am looking forward to checking them out.

Isa, I would love to try a coca cola cupcake...sounds interesting!


----------



## Isa (Jan 29, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I am wondering if Fat Daddy has a brick and mortar I could just go to...I am looking forward to checking them out.
> 
> Isa, I would love to try a coca cola cupcake...sounds interesting!



Same here. Sadly they are only available on Tuesday & Wednesday, days that are not good for my schedule. The next time I have one of those off from work, I'll try one and report back.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 29, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I would love to try a coca cola cupcake...sounds interesting!




I found a picture of it on their website 

View attachment 2092386320_35262292c9.jpg


----------



## Lamia (Jan 30, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> While browsing Etsy tonight, I stumbled onto this
> 
> Chocolate Overload Cupcake
> 
> ...



LOL ok I am getting sleepy I read that as "Chocolate OVERLORD Cupcake"....hmm cupcakes....yes cupcake master :eat2:


oh by the way I wipe the frosting off my cupcakes and either give it to my fiance or throw it away. I sometimes might take my finger and rub some of the frosting back on top of the cucpake, but frosting is too sweet to me. I love love love cupcakes!!!!


----------



## mybluice (Feb 2, 2008)

Ya'll made me hungry for cupcakes...so I decided to make my own....strawberry with whipped strawberry icing and sprinkles on some..just icing on others and on the rest some powdered sugar.:eat2: 

View attachment Cupcakes.jpg


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 3, 2008)

mybluice said:


> Ya'll made me hungry for cupcakes...so I decided to make my own....strawberry with whipped strawberry icing and sprinkles on some..just icing on others and on the rest some powdered sugar.:eat2:



Oh that is soooo pretty! My mom just came to visit me, and she gave me some Valentine's Day Pillsbury cupcake mix and icing (she knows how much I love to bake!). I will probably make them in a week or so, and I'll post pics!:kiss2:

You've inspired me!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 3, 2008)

This thread is so good it's painful.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

O.M.G.

Esty is WONDERFULLY DELICIOUS....Thank you thank you thank you for showing me the way!!!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 15, 2008)

These are perhaps the most delicious cupcakes I've ever tasted! These were given to the 5G unit by a patient's mother, as a Thank-you-goodbye and a Valentine's treat. We greatly appreciated them, and they definately were the best treat ever! 
It's going to be different after the family and patient are gone, since we've had them around for so long! I just hope they come back to visit and bring more nummies! (I ate 6 already today, not including the ones in the pic!)


----------



## Brandi (Mar 13, 2008)

I have to let you all know, that I kind of "stole" this idea lmao!


I made 24 jars but instead of cupcakes, I made 4 different types of cheesecakes

triple chocolate
strawberry
white chocolate with raspberry
milk chocolate with strawberry

I should have taken pics before handing them out at one of my mother groups. The moms were so excited, they acted as if they won a million bucks...good thing I tasted everything before making these! 

On the same note, the testing made my sugar go crazy, "my bitchy day on Monday" was due to the fact my blood sugar was 3 times of what it should be. Oppss...doctor gave me crap for both not taking insuilin and for not making him one!!!


----------



## Cat (Mar 14, 2008)

Brandi,
Sell 'em on Etsy! I'll be your first customer.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm gonna cry. I just found this thread and wanted to order some cupcakes but they're on vacation.

Meh. I'm a diet anyway, but this would make it worth breaking.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 18, 2008)

I ordered three cupcakes that I got today.

The Jitters: Really strong coffee taste, but good. Had to eat in several sittings though because of how strong it is. My roommate's favorite of the three.

Fat Daddy Of The Bride: The vanilla cake and vanilla frosting were amazingly soft and delicious, however I didn't like the raspberry filling because it was more like a jelly than I expected.

The Nut Job: The peanut butter cake in this was the most delicious thing I've ever tasted but the small amount of fudge frosting it had was very strong and I didn't like it much. Thankfully, there wasn't much of it and I was able to enjoy the rest of the peanut butter cake.


I plan on ordering more once they either have a choose your own 3-4 available or 3 or 4 of the ones I really wanna try available.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I might have to make me some fairy cakes (cupcakes-ish) today, looking at these photos!


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha I want to do a shoot with cupcakes now! *giggles* My mind is always in the freakin gutter!


----------



## katorade (Apr 20, 2008)

How on Earth did I miss this thread? I love cupcakes!:smitten:

Some of my recent creations:

Skyline Chili-inspired:






(left) apricot-filled german chocolate with sweetened cream cheese, (right) raspberry-filled milk chocolate with raspberry american buttercream:





(back left) triple threat chocolate: dark chocolate cake with 70% cacao chocolate chunks and a chocolate buttercream/ganache hybrid frosting, (front) lavender poppyseed "pound"cupcakes with lemon buttercream, (back right) milk chocolate chai spice cupcake with a vanilla bean, garam masala, and just a dash of cocoa buttercream:





Excuse some of the photo quality, my camera is a hag and I was in a hurry to photoshop out some of the background in the 2nd one.

I have also done flavors like cinnamon cake with demerara sugar-rimmed marscapone frosting and baby pineapple upside down cakes. I rarely use additional decoration and prefer to keep a nice balance between cake and frosting. I think too many companies focus on the appearance and put flavor in the backseat. I also think the homespun look is really cute. :batting:


----------



## toffeechick64 (Apr 20, 2008)

im making pink cupcakes on monday!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 20, 2008)

katorade said:


> How on Earth did I miss this thread? I love cupcakes!:smitten:
> 
> Some of my recent creations:
> 
> ...



These are lovely.  Care to share?


----------



## katorade (Apr 20, 2008)

I would if they weren't all gone, lol. My co-workers loved me.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Apr 20, 2008)

mmmmmmm I love cupcakes!! I'd let a cute feeder stuff me full of those tasty treats!!


----------

